# Acute moist dermatitis (AMD) Or hot spot..



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I have just been reading through my german shepherd bible book. And was looking through the health chapter, and I came across AMD or hot spot. It doesn't really seem to explain much about it. Other than it usually affects the dogs ears and rump area. And it may have been caused by an insect sting, Can it affect different parts of the body, or just the ears and rump areas? What it is once again I was brushing Nero as its been a rather gusty day here in England and Nero being a long coated shepherd he gets a little matted from the wind! And I was gently brushing his chaps on his legs and he flinched a bit. So I had a closer look at his legs and elbows and saw that he had quite a sore spot on his right elbow joint! He sometimes scratches at it and licks it, It looks a little crusty and its really dry! I am wondering if its because he likes to lie on the concrete in the back garden rather than him lying on the grass? Does anyone know the brand of baby cream called Sudocream? And would it do him any harm if I applied a small ammount to the dry crusty area? Its used for sunburn, nappy rash etc... I have read the symptoms of AMD and it doesn't sound like Nero has that at all! Like I said I think it is him lying on the concrete and perhaps scuffing his elbows a little?! Any suggestions?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He has a callus, I would prick a vitamin E gelcap and apply it there. 
Hot spots are usually caused from moisture getting trapped under the coat, causing the skin to get irritated.
Are you giving Nero salmon oil, vitamin E and C daily? This will help(stay with natural, and I use human grade for my dogs, cheaper and safe)


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> He has a callus, I would prick a vitamin E gelcap and apply it there.
> Hot spots are usually caused from moisture getting trapped under the coat, causing the skin to get irritated.
> Are you giving Nero salmon oil, vitamin E and C daily? This will help(stay with natural, and I use human grade for my dogs, cheaper and safe)


 
Is aloe vera any good? He has a little cod liver oil reccomended from our vets.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

My dog had these we had it treated at the vet it was a nasty quarter size raw spot or like one of your larger pence coins. It was located on her rump. They sell sprays at the pet shops here that treat them. She than got them again and we switched foods and they went away. A low grade food isnt good for the coats or skin. What i thought was a good food we were using, wasnt.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

A hot spot can show up in any area, but they are more likely to occur in moist spots. They're usually wet and red/inflamed. If left untreated they can get very large and painful.
If you search for hot spots in google images I am sure you will find plenty of photos of how they look.


What you're describing sounds like an elbow callus. Is it raw and sore, or is it like dry and scaly? 
Calluses can form when a dog lays on hard surfaces a lot, especially if it's a large (heavy) dog. When my Golden got them I used to put Bag Balm on them.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

kr16 said:


> My dog had these we had it treated at the vet it was a nasty quarter size raw spot or like one of your larger pence coins. It was located on her rump. They sell sprays at the pet shops here that treat them. She than got them again and we switched foods and they went away. A low grade food isnt good for the coats or skin. What i thought was a good food we were using, wasnt.


Nero eats an expensive kibble called Wainwrights its only made in Britain and you can only buy it from the main chain pet store here in the UK. It has no wheat and is gluten free, no additives, no beef or pork just turkey, no dairy or eggs and no soya or other fillers. And it is hypo-allergenic, He has had this diet since he was a pup, Usually with a little chicken for his evening meal.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> A hot spot can show up in any area, but they are more likely to occur in moist spots. They're usually wet and red/inflamed. If left untreated they can get very large and painful.
> If you search for hot spots in google images I am sure you will find plenty of photos of how they look.
> 
> 
> ...


Dry and a little scaly with a little like pinky rash...


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

The hot spots are nasty looking raw and are very wet and ouzey


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I was looking on the internet and apparently a moist tea bag is a good soother for a hot spot or a callus? Anyone heard of that?


----------

